# Maxwell 650 Farad Ultracapacitor-Electric Vehicle,Solar



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $24.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Sep-19-2008 17:51:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

